# Best semi auto 20ga?



## Clement (Aug 16, 2017)

What's your favorite 20 gauge semi auto shotgun? 
Primarily for fun and youth training, semi tactical.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*saiga 20 gauge*

I have a saiga 20 gauge when I got it new it came with 2- 2 3/4 - 5 round magazine's. I have not had any luck with this gun so I took it to this shop that works on saiga's. when I dropped it off I gave him a 13 round magazine. he told me he fixed it so I went and picked it up but he gave 1 5 round magazine. he remembered the 13 round one so he could not find it so he did not charge me anything but he had a 5 round magazine. looking at the magazine it is for a 3 inch shell. I went to the range and tried a 3 inch shell and the gun works good with 3 inch shells. they are hard to find but I would go to a saiga 410 or a 12 gauge before you buy a saiga 20 gauge


----------

